# Brookside dyers, Sketchley / Johnsons, Hinckley, May 2009



## sj9966 (May 25, 2009)

A large site which started life as A.E.Hawley and co. 

Part of the site became Brookside Dyers and finishers which closed sometime in the 90's and the other half was Sketchley Industrial dry cleaning.

After Brookside Dyers closed Sketchley took ownership of the entire site until Johnsons Apparalmaster took over and eventually closed it down after relocating. 

There has been loads of stuff left behind such as overalls, workboots, gloves, respirators, computers, paperwork etc, in some places is does not look as though it has been empty for long.

I spent a good 3 hours here and in no way did I cover it all. I stayed away from tha back part of the site as there was a lot of activity with workers stripping out the buildings ready for demolition, which in some parts of the site does not look as if it will be long.

I am glad I got to see what I did







Workers on site


----------



## Urban Mole (May 25, 2009)

Nice explore, looks great.
I hope you wrote yourself a cheque for £1 million


----------



## Krypton (May 26, 2009)

I LOVE keys and i LOVE filing cabinets!!!!!


----------



## Foxylady (May 27, 2009)

Krypton said:


> I LOVE keys and i LOVE filing cabinets!!!!!



 I thought about you as soon as I saw the keys! Some fab rusty ones there. 
Those 1945 booklets are great...hope they can be saved!


----------



## sj9966 (May 27, 2009)

Krypton said:


> I LOVE keys and i LOVE filing cabinets!!!!!



You may like this then which was also in there


----------



## MD (May 27, 2009)

are the trophies still there?
nice shots btw


----------



## Richard Davies (May 27, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> I thought about you as soon as I saw the keys! Some fab rusty ones there.
> Those 1945 booklets are great...hope they can be saved!



When I was in my teens I started collecting keys, I managed to collect about 500 over the years, but havn't added much to them since then. They are still on my "Keyboard" at my parents home.


----------



## sj9966 (May 27, 2009)

MD said:


> are the trophies still there?



Yes, there was quite a few on the floor in the same place as the picture of the 1934 cricket team.


----------



## spacepunk (May 27, 2009)

Good explore there mate. I like the training film reel 'Awkward customers'


----------



## waynezbitz1 (May 28, 2009)

i was told about this place recently and is only a very short distance from where i work so i will hopefully be visiting this place very shortly before the bulldozers finally move in.


----------



## killergibbo (Aug 10, 2009)

thought i would have alook at this place myself today but as i was about to turn into the little pull in road next to the main gates.there was a man sittin in the guard box so i just thought id leave it and maybe things had changed there now! o another wasted trip


----------



## TK421 (Aug 10, 2009)

Great report there, does this factory back onto the railway line? If so I used to pass this on the train often. I love those lights, dig that 70's feel


----------



## dweeb (Aug 11, 2009)

> Part of the site became Brookside Dyers and finishers which closed sometime in the 90's and the other half was Sketchley Industrial dry cleaning.
> 
> After Brookside Dyers closed Sketchley took ownership of the entire site until Johnsons Apparalmaster took over and eventually closed it down after relocating.



This is innacurate. 

The brookside dyers section had been the dying part of Skecthley. Sketchley stopped dying when the hosiery trade dwindled, and sub let to Brookside dyers. When that too closed that section lay unused. I explored that 4 or 5 years ago and it was in a state then, so it must have closed in the 1990's...


----------



## Midland Red (Dec 11, 2009)

Update on the Sketchley site - RIP Sketchley, RIP Hinckley


----------



## MD (Dec 12, 2009)

not much left


----------

